# Gross Halloween Party Food



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I made the hairball salad with saliva for my first couple of parties. I had a vegan friend. That thing was nasty and I think she was really the only one who ate it lol Its the green slimy looking stuff in the orange bowl between the eggs and the hand.










MsM


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

Cool stuff  I have pictures somewhere (no idea where LOL) of my daughter's party a few years ago. We made the boogers on a stick, kitty litter cake and some severed finger cookies. Several others things, just can't think of them off the top of my head. The pictures at that link are mostly from our party.


----------



## not so scary (Oct 6, 2004)

*scary snacks*

I wish I still had the pictures! One year, we encouraged our guests to bring a "Scary Snack" to our party -prizes awarded (and less cooking for me to do!) Some people were very creative. We had Brains (shrimp in a gelatin/cocktail sauce mold), Pumpkin Puke (carved a pumpkin to look like it was vomiting and served as a avocado chip dip) Bloody ***** (someone made a cake that did not look like an alley cat if you know what i mean) Large Intestines (homemade stromboli stretched out long and cut open while cooking to look like guts leaking) Dirt Cake (chocolate cake with gummy worms) Bones (crescent rolls shaped into bones). We've also made ice molds for the punch with plastic bugs/spiders frozen in.


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

OMG - first of all what a great idea about having people bring stuff! Second, awesome recipes, I bet the party was a huge hit! And eeeew on the bloody *****! LOL


----------

